# IH 574, no hydro pressure to loader



## isjahiah (May 25, 2017)

I am new to the tractor world. A friend has a IH 574 and was going to sell it because the loader quit working. I asked him if i could have it to learn, I dont get to keep it but i get to learn on it...

First i dont know names and did find a manual download.

here it goes.. 
front bucket cylinder was replaces and rear aux ports removed, not by me. it a little pressure to tilt bucket but will not go up,, i use to.
I took off all lines to make sure nothing blocking them, i replaced every o-ring i came across. I took off the little cover under the seat, it was leaking, checked the valves in it except the special tool large nut 1, nothing dirty or blocked. all o-rings replaced. I tore apart the aux levers and replaced o-rings. nothing blocked or dirty.
I tried switching lines on bucket and ram arms to see if it would go up.. nope.
its like its not getting pressure,, 1 line will get tight from pressure but not the other..

after fixing the leak on the cover under the seat,, if i have both aux levers to raise it pushes fluid out the steering column, it never leaked there.. its like the pressure is backed up somewhere..
the rear 3 point does go up and down but the more i do the slower it gets, my guess it needs a bleed but i do not know how to do that yet.
I really want to learn tractors, something new to me., If i knew the market on tractors years ago, i would have switched from vehicles years ago.

I have a pretty good mechanical back ground, schooling and all, 30+ years so this shouldnt be to bad to learn.. any help would be great


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Start here, good explanation of the hydraulic system and problem areas : http://www.tractorforum.com/f192/international-574-hyd-problems-22315/


----------



## isjahiah (May 25, 2017)

*update..*

I have gone through the external stuff without draining,, no dirt or bad seals.. I am now draining the fluid and starting to work my way in starting with the removing the MVC and filter housing.. Im not giving up just yet.. but it is slow as i go.. I dont want to mess this up worse than it already is.


----------



## isjahiah (May 25, 2017)

*thank you..*



RC Wells said:


> Start here, good explanation of the hydraulic system and problem areas : http://www.tractorforum.com/f192/international-574-hyd-problems-22315/


I read thru the link.. i am moving forward now,, i think..


----------



## isjahiah (May 25, 2017)

*need a little help..*

1. should you be able to blow or see light through the screen on the pilot relief valve, i can not.
2. is it normal for there to be a build up of filth on the bypass valve screen on the filter? i touched the outer edge and near the middle, its bally stuff, not silicone but not totally soft.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Everything should be squeaky clean and oily with maybe some small amounts of particles if the screen was not routinely cleaned.

Scrape some of that stuff into a container and see if it dissolves in water. Looks a bit like detergent or paper from a failed filter from some contaminate in the oil, no reason for that much buildup in that screen. I suspect the sump screen may be full of crud too.


----------



## isjahiah (May 25, 2017)

*sump pump?*

im not seeing anything in the manual called sump pump, is there another name for it? I am very new at this,, this is my first tractor repair.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Transfer pump, see the yellow line down to the screen. http://www.tractorforum.com/attachm...-problems-74-84series-hydraulic-circuit-1.jpg


----------



## isjahiah (May 25, 2017)

thank you i will get to that soon,, chores have my time now..


----------



## isjahiah (May 25, 2017)

I looked in the case where i took off the mcv, the pickup inside looks clean,maybe 2 little dots of gunk, i did not take off the top cover to look on the other side.. I did scrape the yuk off the bypass to check if it dilutes with water,, it does not.. I notice very little amount of gold and silver in the gunk. but nothing that seems alarming, or at least to me. Im wondering if it is possible that the filter was so bad and with the junk on the screen, if my problem was just flow. with my limited knowledge i just dont know.


----------



## isjahiah (May 25, 2017)

the fluid here is just over $100 so i really dont want to fill it and find out i did not fix it.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Normal to see some small amount of particulate metal, just so it was not plugged. Clean the screen and sump as best you can and put in a new hydraulic filter where you found the white crud, and test for pressure.

If you are still not getting pressure it will be time to test the transfer pump to see if it is lifting oil to the main pump. The test procedure will be in your repair manual.


----------



## isjahiah (May 25, 2017)

this may sound stupid but i can not find the torque spec for the MVC to tractor body, I have gone over the manual i have and can not find it. Does anyone know the correct torque, Please and thank you


----------

